# Australian Girth Size



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I would say you would probably want a 30" for western, maybe a bit bigger. My 15h appy needs a 34" western, he's a bit on the thick side. I have no idea how Australian girths are sized.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you cant really say its an anything western. The skirts are all different lengths which would need different girths.
Shoot down under saddelry and email with the type and brand of saddle you have and heart girth measurement. They are really good and will tell you which to get. Not to mention they have the best selection. http://www.downunderweb.com/
The measurement is buckle to buckle, not counting the strap. If you have a soft tape measure just put the saddle on and measure from billet center hole to center hole under the horse.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, my horses both use a 28" western cinch (and I'd go 26" if I could), and I use a 30" Australian girth with a DownUnder saddle...and the 30" means I have about 1-2" of overlap with the inner flap.

With English saddles, they use a 44-46" girth, depending on the style of saddle (46 AP, 44 jump). I've never tried a dressage saddle on them, and I don't know what their circumference is...


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

You can also get girth converters for an Aussie saddle which will allow you to use either an English or western girth. If you go on the website for either Down Under Saddlery or Australian Stock Saddle Co. they have them.


----------



## somoni (Mar 16, 2011)

*I use a 29 inch girth for my saddle*

I use a 29.5 inch DT saddlery leather girth for my saddle. Just not sure if it fits your Australian saddle.


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re:*

Thanks for all of you that were helpful. I figured it out. My horse right now needs a 25" girth. I have a 28" girth, and is quite a bit big. So, I'm going to get a 26" (24" would be too small, plus she's growing still, and, there is no 25").

Still don't know the "math". Yes, down under is a good site, but their smallest girth 28, and as it is, I had to poke extra holes in the strap to make that one fit! Considering that the rig to get my saddle "converted" would cost more (about 100$ maybe a bit more), I'm going to deal with the 30$ girth, since my only issue is it being too big (and horse is a bit sensitive), I'm not having difficulty with cinching. 

What they do with ponies in Australia? Eat them? Jeez. Beware if you got a little horse! hahaha.... In all fairness, my horse and I both enjoy our aussie. It's the go-to guy (though, occasionally will swap over to english or western for whatever reason. RARELY use my western now- I haven't found anything it does better... )


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow that is small, I have a 15 hand TWH that isnt that big using a 34" on my Aussi saddles. SO big fat horses and big giant legs, My forst Aussi saddle came with leathers so long I couldnt reach the stirrups at it's shortest setting. And I am 6 foot tall !


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

Ha! Yea, my horse is about 14.2hh- she's arabian mix so tends to be a bit more "dainty". She's starting to stock up a but, but not there yet! Few more years! (She's 4yo) I'm short, so I'm used to the stirrups being too short- I've had to poke what seems MILES of holes to get them to touch my feet =) The stirrup leather are wrapped back up- I'm tempted to cut off the excess- but then I think.. well, what if I end up selling or letting someone else use the saddle. They'll have to be short. Oooo the complexities of life!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

My last saddle I went through down under, I sent pictures of my horse, measurements, heart girth, wither traces, my height weight jean size shoe size whole list of info. My saddle arrived and fit me and my horse perfectly, I didnt even have to adjust the stirrups.


----------



## margmosh (Jul 3, 2014)

*help with aussie saddle*



Joe4d said:


> Wow that is small, I have a 15 hand TWH that isnt that big using a 34" on my Aussi saddles. SO big fat horses and big giant legs, My forst Aussi saddle came with leathers so long I couldnt reach the stirrups at it's shortest setting. And I am 6 foot tall !


I'm new to this forum so bear with me as I'm not sure how it works.I just retired my 50 lb gaited saddle for a lighter aussie. My foxtrotter mare is 17+ hands and is warmblood size so I got a wide tree felt lined aussie as I read they fit big horses better . Is this true? I did try a regular padded aussie on her and it didn't fit her. I change the girthing system to western rigging which she likes better and I can get it a lot tighter than with the aussie girth. I added a crupper today and she didn't mind it but wanted to be sure I had it adjusted right as I've never used one. I can fit two fingers under the tail part and the rest has a very small amount of play. Is this correct? Is the felt type of liner on my aussie supportive enough I also use a very thin aussie pad plus a smx air ride fleece barrel pad under that. I'm concerned that when Im in the saddle I can fit two finger under the front compared to four fingers on my old gaitedsaddle. Id appreciate any thoughts!


----------

